# Rooted the beast



## CamDroid (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks imnuts!
Rooted and added wifi toggle
Any update on removing this damn ongoing wifi notification?


----------



## lostnuke (Jul 15, 2011)

Beans rom has it removed.

/sent from my Gnote2 using tapacrap\


----------

